# Any good alternatives to Mac the Ripper?



## krug1313

Are there any good free alternatives to mac the ripper?


----------



## staples57

May I ask why you are looking for an alternative to Mac The Ripper?
...are you looking with more feature, less bugs, etc.?


----------



## Another_Paul

If you want to RIP and compress HandBrake is a great free app. Not sure if Handbrake can just RIP.


----------



## krug1313

Mac the ripper doesn't seem to be working properly anymore and it looks like the last update was years ago. I have handbrake which I use to put movies on my ipod maybe I will give this a try.


----------



## SINC

MTR still works great for me. No Bugs, and works just as it claims. Are you sure you have the latest version? If so, try downloading and reinstalling MTR again.


----------



## chas_m

MTR is regularly updated. The last MAJOR release was quite a while ago.

Check their website, specifically the forums.


----------



## harzack86

I think that now, to get access to the latest and greatest, you have to send "gifts" to the developers (like 50$ with Paypal). So it doesn't look to me like a free solution anymore.
I haven't found a free alternative yet.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Still works fine for me....though as was mentioned to get the latest version you need to pony up a nominal donation


----------



## Brrr

I regularly use MTR and it works fine on MBP/Leopard. I also use DVD Backup. The developer site is down, but can be found here:

DVDBackup 1.3 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker


----------



## krs

harzack86 said:


> I think that now, to get access to the latest and greatest, you have to send "gifts" to the developers (like 50$ with Paypal). So it doesn't look to me like a free solution anymore.
> I haven't found a free alternative yet.


I had trouble with two of my recent DVDs I wanted to convert to mp4 to backup.

Read through the forum and the "story" is that "official" versions are free but to get a beta version you have to contribute.

It doesn't tell you anywhere exactly how much to "contribute" to get the beta version, but $50.- and up seems to be the expectation reading between the lines.
The current official version is 2.6.6, beta versions are release 3 and up.
I was going to pony up for the beta version even though that slimy approach of a 'gift' really turns me off. The developer should just charge a reasonable shareware fee for everyone and leave it at that.
But even assuming you are OK with this "gift" idea, turns out when you read through the threads in the forum that 1. version 3 was supposed to have been released just exactly a year ago (when I read it, it said in 10 days, but that was a post in Jan 2007 if I remember right) and the latest posts in Dec 2007 indicate that people are still having trouble ripping certain DVDs. You get some message about corrupt VOBs - whatever that is).

One workaround which apparently does work in some cases, is to not rip the whole DVD but select title only. That supposedly will rip the main feature but none of the extras. Worth a try - didn't work for me, I only got about 3/4 of the main feature.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

DVD's with the latest anti ripping protection will cause many rippers to fail...that's their job so MTR isn't alone in having issues with some newer titles (esp Sony)


----------



## The Shadow

MTR is gold, still working here.


----------



## krs

I tried another DVD backup application called, what else, DVD Backup.

It's actually quite a bit faster for me than MTR, 6 minutes for a typical complete DVD instead of 20 minutes. Seems to do a good job - no Beta version that you need to pay for, but it doesn't handle the DVDs with the "special" VOBs either


----------



## Crewser

krs said:


> I tried another DVD backup application called, what else, DVD Backup.
> 
> It's actually quite a bit faster for me than MTR, 6 minutes for a typical complete DVD instead of 20 minutes. Seems to do a good job - no Beta version that you need to pay for, but it doesn't handle the DVDs with the "special" VOBs either


What DVD's are giving you problems backing up? I have used MTR 2.6.6 without any issues. Perhaps I have not tried to backup any of the newest and toughest copy protected DVD's.

Steve


----------



## krs

The one I'm trying the backup applications with is actually a pretty old one - 1998 - Dr Dolittle with Eddie Murphy. 
But there were also a few others. It's just so annoying when they won't play anymore because there is a scratch on them.
That "strong" error correction that is being flouted in the literature as making the DVDs relatively immune to scratches doesn't seem to work that well in practice.
I got one brand new DVD from Germany that would only play a little bit because it had a scratch on it from the factory. Bought some of that liquid to eliminate the scratches and that actually worked on that DVD.
But with the Dr. Dolittle it's a protection scheme that is the problem since it plays fine in a DVD player. MTR reports something along the lines that a corrupt VOB (whatever that is) has been included on the DVD master.
The option then is to either delete it or pad it - tried both, neither option works and when you check the MTR discussion group you get a thread that spans more two years on that topic.

This is the first post on that subject going back to 2005 

_Posted: Thu Aug 04, 2005 6:20 pm Post subject: BAD SECTOR: Oh no!!!!1!!one!! What do I do now???!?!?1!??/?? Reply with quote
Bad Sector errors mean one of several things. It's either 1) the disc is dirty, fixed by cleaning it, wiping from the center outwards; 2) the disc is damaged, either live with glitches during playback (improved with MTR 3.0), or find another copy of that movie; or 3) the disc is a recent release with RipGuard copy protection, and you need MTR 3.0 to handle it.

At this time, MTR 3.0 is still under development, and early access is being given to people who donate to support the project. See the donation info topic for details._

and this is the last post in that thread:

_Posted: Tue Jan 01, 2008 1:21 pm Post subject: Reply with quote
READ **UPDATE** HOW TO GET MTR / ** R14j ** / LICENSE / UPDATE

It is MTR 3.0 14j._

In between you read that MTR 3.0 which requires a donation still does not fix the problem.

I get the same message as this poster in that thread:

_PostPosted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 2:05 pm Post subject: delete vob or pad vob? Reply with quote
i'm using mtr 2.6.6 and getting bad sector error messages, asking me to either delete vob or pad vob. which door should i choose?

i'd love to upgrade to 3.0 but the link seems to have been removed.

thanks all_

So I assume it's the problem that has been under discussion and development for over two years.


----------



## cloudniner

*Mtr 14j*

I downloaded the latest version of MTR 14j a week ago. I sent another smaller 'gift' as I have given a number of gifts over the years. Hey if this thing works and they keep developing why not pay. I gave the original suggested amount years ago and then have been sending smaller gifts over the years. No problem the verification email always shows up. I gather from reading the threads that some **** users pay get the verification and then cancel the gift. It looks also like the big guys have been trying to shut down MRT by pressuring the server operator a number of times.

Anyway MTR works just fine on the latest RH III movie, which drove the previous version nuts.

FWIW - I gave up on Popcorn and their constant adverts and need to upgrade. Check out VisualHub for burning. Works very very well. Converts to many different formats. My only complaint is that is you can't select an external DVD writer, it creates an .iso file which just adds another step, but would like to just select the external.


----------



## guytoronto

The best alternative to MacTheRipper is not a Mac application at all.

RipIt4Me + DVD Decrypter on the PC have no problems with the latest super-secure discs. I load up my VMWare Fusion, run the disc through them, then reencode with Handbrake on my Mac.


----------



## krs

cloudniner said:


> I downloaded the latest version of MTR 14j a week ago. I sent another smaller 'gift' as I have given a number of gifts over the years. Hey if this thing works and they keep developing why not pay. I gave the original suggested amount years ago and then have been sending smaller gifts over the years. No problem the verification email always shows up. I gather from reading the threads that some **** users pay get the verification and then cancel the gift. It looks also like the big guys have been trying to shut down MRT by pressuring the server operator a number of times.
> 
> Anyway MTR works just fine on the latest RH III movie, which drove the previous version nuts.
> 
> FWIW - I gave up on Popcorn and their constant adverts and need to upgrade. Check out VisualHub for burning. Works very very well. Converts to many different formats. My only complaint is that is you can't select an external DVD writer, it creates an .iso file which just adds another step, but would like to just select the external.


You seem to have a bit of insight with MTR (comment about the big guys trying to shut down the site).
Do you know what's behind that "gift" concept? Why not just make it shareware and collect $10 or $20 from everyone. I find the 50 Euro "gift" suggestion a bit steep - about $75.- and I still don't know if it will work on my problem DVD especially because it's a 1998 DVD so it's certainly not the "latest" protection scheme.
I tried automatic burning to an external DVD writer with VisualHub after the conversion. Worked fine for me. The only problem I had was that the burned DVD was called "Visual Hub".
Maybe there is a setting somewhere I overlooked where I could have entered a title - I only burned one DVD that way so far.


----------



## harzack86

guytoronto said:


> The best alternative to MacTheRipper is not a Mac application at all.
> 
> RipIt4Me + DVD Decrypter on the PC have no problems with the latest super-secure discs. I load up my VMWare Fusion, run the disc through them, then reencode with Handbrake on my Mac.


That's exactly what I do. Get the best of both worlds  
I don't want to pay a "gift" for something I'm not even sure will work, when there are free alternative out there...

Another option that sometimes work for me is to encode my DVD directly with Handbrake without ripping it first. Sometimes, DVD that I can't RIP will encode that way without an issue.


----------



## krs

harzack86 said:


> Another option that sometimes work for me is to encode my DVD directly with Handbrake without ripping it first. Sometimes, DVD that I can't RIP will encode that way without an issue.


I never considered using Handbrake only because it specifically states you have to rip the DVD first using MTR or some such application.

But just for the heck of it, since nothing else was getting me anywhere, I just tried the problem DVD directly with Handbrake and it seems to have worked.
I say "seems" because I haven't checked the whole mp4 file yet, but the beginning and end are certainly there.


----------



## krug1313

What setting in handbrake is everyone using?


----------



## TheBat

guytoronto said:


> RipIt4Me + DVD Decrypter on the PC have no problems with the latest super-secure discs.


Hmmm.... Development on both programs have stopped.... Will have to chance it and try mirror sites....


----------



## krs

krug1313 said:


> What setting in handbrake is everyone using?


Settings????

There are settings?

I usually just push "start" or "next" or something along those lines.
After all, I'm on a Mac - I expect it to just work  

But seriously - I always use the default settings.
Two things I would often like to do - lighten up the video and increase the audio level- but those are not options on Handbrake.


----------



## harzack86

krug1313 said:


> What setting in handbrake is everyone using?


I usually use mp4 files, disable the 2 passes encoding as I've never really noticed any difference between 1 and 2 passes, and use a fixed bitrate of 1000, which I find give me a good balance of size vs file quality.
Also, I usually add the French and English tracks when both are available in the audio options, and that's it.
I like the queue system too, so that I can prepare a bunch of jobs, and hit the "start" button before heading to bed


----------



## Another_Paul

krug1313 said:


> What setting in handbrake is everyone using?


I use normal for MP4 files, leave the bitrate as default, but I turn off ANAMORPHIC and make sure the CROP is "0" on top, bottom, left & right. In my experience leaving ANAMORPHIC on makes the RIPPED file with a "squished sideways" look. Turn it off to make it look normal. It also shows you a preview so you know if you have the right setting on or not.

I also make sure the audio is on the highest setting and use only CH 2.0, not 5.1.


----------



## krs

Aren't the settings described by the two posters above exactly the defaults?
At least on my version.
Format: mp4
1 pass encoding
fixed bit rate of 1000
Anamorphic - off


----------



## Another_Paul

krs said:


> Aren't the settings described by the two posters above exactly the defaults?
> At least on my version.
> Format: mp4
> 1 pass encoding
> fixed bit rate of 1000
> Anamorphic - off


My default for some reason TURNS on ANAMORPHIC on all 3 of machines so I gotta keep an eye on that option. 
I also use 2 pass encoding.


----------



## krs

Another_Paul said:


> I also use 2 pass encoding.


What exactly does 2-pass encoding do?
I thought it might encode faster or better, but it doesn't seem to.


----------



## matriculated

2 pass encoding provides better visual quality than 1 pass - and it takes longer.


----------



## Another_Paul

matriculated said:


> 2 pass encoding provides better visual quality than 1 pass - and it takes longer.


It took about 7ish hours to encode a 1.5 hour DVD with 2 pass on my Dual 1.25GHz PowerMac. 

It took about half that time with my CoreDuo 1.83 Macbook.


----------



## harzack86

While browsing the handbrake forum to find more info about 2 passes encoding, I found this post which could be interesting for the original question asked:
HandBrake • View topic - How To: Rip, Encode and Combine Using Fairmount & DTOX

I never heard about fairmount before.

There is also a good thread on just "handbrake best settings":
HandBrake • View topic - Post Your "Best Settings" here and Why.


----------



## krs

harzack86 said:


> While browsing the handbrake forum to find more info about 2 passes encoding, I found this post which could be interesting for the original question asked:
> HandBrake • View topic - How To: Rip, Encode and Combine Using Fairmount & DTOX
> 
> I never heard about fairmount before.


I found 'Fairmount' two days ago and tried it on my problem DVD but it didn't get me anywhere.
However, I was missing the DVD2One part of the exercise - maybe that makes a difference.

However, as I think I posted before, Handbrake did the job all by itself that neither MTR nor DVD Backup would handle. That was most unexpected.

I also had a video file with a .b__ extension that I had never seen before. Neither iSquint nor Visual Hub nor Simple Movie X etc. etc. would even accept the file as a valid video file.
VLC however played it fine with no problems. On that file, I successfully used the VLC Export Wizard to convert it to mp4. Another option to keep in mind.


----------



## briguy

*How many versions are there of MTR?*

I ponied up a small fee for MTF 3.0 about a year ago, but now it seems I am having problems backing up my newer movies. I see that people are referencing multiple versions of MTF 3.0. How many different versions of MTF 3.0 are there?


----------



## krs

There are just ongoing updates to MTF 3.0, all considered Beta.
Take a look at the MTR forum to get a better feel what's what.

I tried my two older, but problematic DVDs using Handbrake which does not do any 'ripping' at all as I understand it.
Both were re-encoded to MP4 without any problem - MTR kept choking on them.


----------



## GlassOnion

MTR was not functioning very good for me so I use a Elgato EyeTv 250 Video Converter to import DVDs from my DVD player to my MBP then EyeTV software connects directly to Toast Titanium to burn a copy. Very reliable but time consuming. Also with the TV tuner I can record good films on television and burn them to DVD.


----------



## briguy

krs said:


> There are just ongoing updates to MTF 3.0, all considered Beta.
> Take a look at the MTR forum to get a better feel what's what.


Where exactly is the MTR forum. Is there one that is dedicated to MTR?


----------



## krs

briguy said:


> Where exactly is the MTR forum. Is there one that is dedicated to MTR?


You get to it from the MTR website.
This is a direct link:
ripDifferent :: Index


----------



## DeadZone

*Here it is*

From your friendly neighborhood spidey!!!

go to grizzlyelephant.com : news about stuff that’s cool

Nuff said.


----------



## trondA

Thank you for fine info about MTR alternatives. 
(I didn´t know handbrake had so many features.)

I myself have also had problems lately with some DVD´s.
1 year ago i could rip almost all of my new DVD´s with MTR, but a week ago even sale-DVD´s got a to good protection for MTR.

But i conclude from what you all say there is no real good alternative to MTR at the moment 

, and i find it a little dubious to have to pay a "gift" for something you wouldnt know if worked, when installed.


----------



## rodkin

krs said:


> I tried automatic burning to an external DVD writer with VisualHub after the conversion. Worked fine for me. The only problem I had was that the burned DVD was called "Visual Hub". Maybe there is a setting somewhere I overlooked where I could have entered a title - I only burned one DVD that way so far.



After Visual Hub has made the conversion, you will have a "VISUALHUB.iso" file. Now, create a new folder and call it whatever the name of the movie is. Then double-click that "VISUALHUB.iso" file. It will open a new folder containing a VIDEO_TS file (and possibly an AUDIO_TS file). Drag these to the empty folder you created (with the movie's name). Once they've copied over, drag that folder over to Toast, or whatever you're using to burn the movie. Remember to set Toast to the Video and VIDEO_TS Folders settings.


----------



## Abby

Thanks rodkin's setting advice, and this "Handbrake Presets for iPhone 4 and iPad" seems is also worth a reading~


----------

